# My MNP BCNR33 Vspec



## Yves (Mar 17, 2011)

Thought it was about time I made a topic about my R33 GTR I went to buy in England a few months ago, and currently I'm importing it to Belgium (which isn't very easy and takes a lot of time) 
Belgian authority doesn't work fast at all when it comes to import vehicles so it takes about half a year to get an import ( of a model that was never sold here as new) on Belgian plates. 
So in the meantime it's sitting in my garage as I can't drive it legally with the English plates on it. (although sometimes I just take it for a spin, just be careful for the Police  ) 
Bought it from JMC at pistonheads, must say he's a nice and fair guy!

The car used to be from a GTROC member I suppose because the decals the car haves, and club magazine in the car. Maybe some of you might know it?
Here's some pictures;


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Very nice car mate, mp cars are never as good looking in pictures as they are in real life...but have to say you have some very smart pics there budd!!


----------



## liverpoolfc (Apr 19, 2011)

awesome car pal, im sure it was owned by someone here, my friend nearly bought this and it was sold already to some belgium guy.....must have been you that beat him to it!!

lovely car in the best colour, you have a real beauty there


----------



## Yves (Mar 17, 2011)

Been a while since I've updated this thread so here goes;

had it resprayed in the beginning of the year,
and did some updates as well;
greddy front lip
new OEM Nissan Xenon headlights
new OEM GTR badge in the front
managed to find a set of LMGT1's 18x10 and had them refurbished as well










































































got her some new winter/track wheels as well

















@ Custom Import Arts who will provide her soon with more horsepower


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Love the winter/track wheels. And the headlamps; well they are a work of art. Very nice additions.


----------



## Marcus7 (Oct 2, 2012)

That looks mean on the track wheels!


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

What I beauty not a fan of 33 but I actually love thus one


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Jaw dropping G O R G E O U S.

Thank you for sharing ! (ps: The club is always looking for new members in case you've not joined yet  )


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Lovely looking car and the paint looks flawless!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

I detest MNP... but that is stunning. Excellent work - the track wheels look awesome.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

where'd you get the xenons dude? What did they cost?

Mook


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

They should be 1000plus I reckon. I think a set of xenon was sold on here £950


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice. What are the winter/track wheels? They look great.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Stunning and paints looks gleaming.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

nice clean 33 :bowdown1:


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

The black on purple looks awesome!


----------



## Yves (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks for the great comments guys!

Mook I bought the xenons at a US shop MyNismo.com 
the price mentioned on the site + shipping + a lot of tax to get them through customs here in Belgium, 21% vat + 10% import tax uke:
So not as cheap as I was hoping for, but i'd do it again because they make the car look at least 10 years younger I reckon!

ab20000 the track wheels I have on it are Varrstoen Track 200 Series in 18x10.5 ET0
I wanted to add an aggressive look to it so I took the shot for ET0 and I quite like how they turned out on it, arches rolled btw :smokin:


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Are those Blitz Racing wheels in your first pictures?


----------



## Yves (Mar 17, 2011)

scott240 said:


> Are those Blitz Racing wheels in your first pictures?


yep they are, the same as you got on your r32 I just saw, but in 18"
I'm thinking of selling them, 12 wheels for 1 car is a bit 2 much I guess


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Yves said:


> yep they are, the same as you got on your r32 I just saw, but in 18"
> I'm thinking of selling them, 12 wheels for 1 car is a bit 2 much I guess


Haha, you can never have too many wheels, mate 

I just sold my Blitz wheels to my chum for his Silvia, then bought my SSR's. If I didn't spend so much on Christmas I would have kept them


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yves said:


> thanks for the great comments guys!
> 
> Mook I bought the xenons at a US shop MyNismo.com
> the price mentioned on the site + shipping + a lot of tax to get them through customs here in Belgium, 21% vat + 10% import tax uke:
> ...


Cool mate, they look really good. Perfect fit in my view.


----------



## R32-DEL (Jan 2, 2013)

very nice stance. in my eyes the only shape to suit the purple.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunning looking 33 you have there mate.. Very nice.


----------



## Yves (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks for the comments, gave her an oil change today :thumbsup:


----------

